# lilo und linux Zweitsystem



## melmager (24. März 2006)

Nur mal am Rande - irdendwie ist mein Post von gestern verschütt gegangen 

aber zum Problem:
ich habe ein System mit 2 Festplatten /dev/hda und /dev/hdc
ein Linux System liegt auf /dev/hda7 und das andre auf /dev/hdc6

Aber irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin das das zweite System auf hdc richtig
vom LIlo gebootet wird
ich habe schon ettliche Lilo Versionen durch bei den meisten erwischt Lilo
den falschen Kernel 

zb bei dem Eintrag
boot = /boot/vmlinuz
root = /dev/hdc6

da nimmt Lilo den Kernel aus dem boot Verzeichnis von hda :-(

irgenwelche Ideen wie es gehen könnte ?

ps ich habe keinen platz mehr auf der hda sonst hätte ich das boot verzeichnis da schon 
hinverlagert bzw in dem vorhandenen verzeichnis den zweitkernel geparkt


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2006)

Hi.





			
				melmager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe ein System mit 2 Festplatten /dev/hda und /dev/hdc
> ein Linux System liegt auf /dev/hda7 und das andre auf /dev/hdc6
> 
> Aber irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin das das zweite System auf hdc richtig
> ...


Natürlich nimmt Lilo den Kernel - schließlich hast du genau das ja auch so eingestellt?! Wenn du einen anderen Kernel benutzen willst mußt du den auch spezifizieren. Dazu mountest du das zweite System z.B. nach /mnt und gibst dann in der Konfigurationsdatei von Lilo den Kernel dort /mnt/boot/vmlinuz an.

Gruß


----------



## melmager (24. März 2006)

die version hatte ich auch schon getestet

die /dev/hdc6 auf /mnt
und boot /mnt/boot/vmlinuz

ergebnis Kernelpanic :-(

Ich teste noch zwei Versionen
a) Tausch der Laufwerke bios 80 wird zu 81 und umgekehrt
b) 2 stufiges booten das system auf /dev/hdc bekommt ein eigenen Liolo in die Partition rein
und der Lilo auf /dev/hda bekommt ein others Eintrag


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2006)

Warum gab's denn die Kernel panic? Du mußt schon etwas deutlicher werden. Und kopier mal die interessanten Stellen aus der lilo.conf hierein.

Ansonsten war doch dann der Boot erfolgreich, will sagen Lilo hat den Kernel gefunden und erfolgreich gestartet. 

Gruß


----------



## melmager (25. März 2006)

Ich vermute es kommt desswegen zum Kernelpanic weil sich das System
beim booten die config oder module vom alten System holt 


Momentan lege ich das Problem mal auf Eis - und boote ein minisystem vom CD Rom das dann
das Neue System startet

ich melde mich wieder wenns Neuerungen gibt


letztlich sieht der Intressante Teil vom Lilo.conf so aus:

label = suse_7
image=/boot/vmlinuz
root=/dev/hda5

label = suse_9
image=/mnt/boot/vmlinuz
root=/dev/hdc6
append="root=/dev/hdc6"


----------



## deepthroat (25. März 2006)

melmager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich vermute es kommt desswegen zum Kernelpanic weil sich das System
> beim booten die config oder module vom alten System holt


Der kernel schreibt normalerweise eine Erklärung auf die Konsole warum die Panic auftritt.



			
				melmager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> letztlich sieht der Intressante Teil vom Lilo.conf so aus:
> 
> label = suse_7
> image=/boot/vmlinuz
> ...


Das sieht für mich eigentlich gut aus (obwohl ich schon seit geraumer Zeit grub verwende, das muß man nicht neu installieren wenn sich der Kernel ändert). Aber evtl. benötigt der Kernel eine initrd ? Du müßtest doch eigentlich nur vergleichen wie die lilo.conf im hda5 und hdc6 System aussehen.

Gruß


----------

